# Hitch Hiker on my White Pipe Organ - Cool !



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Notice something funny on one of the polyp for a few days already.

Finally, my daughter found this on the fish tank :


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Some sort of nudibranch?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

looks like Berghia nudibranch a good guy


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

careful it doesn't eat your coral
Needs to be watched


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

arash53 said:


> looks like Berghia nudibranch a good guy


Could be
Aquarium Culture of the Aeolid nudibranch Berghia - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

arash53 said:


> looks like Berghia nudibranch a good guy


Thanks for the ID. Probably same family. Hope it does not eat only aiptasia - have not seen one in my tank for over 10 years.

Mine does not look as vicious as the ones in your link


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Thanks for the ID. Probably same family. Hope it does not eat only aiptasia - have not seen one in my tank for over 10 years.
> 
> Mine does not look as vicious as the ones in your link


keep it in your sump , too risky to leave it in your tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

arash53 said:


> keep it in your sump , too risky to leave it in your tank


If I see it again. This little guy move around pretty quick. Mostly softies in my tank anyway except for the pipe organ where it hitched in.


----------

